# drill bit size for making router bit storage



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anyone know what metric drill bit size to use to drill holes for 1/4 and 1/2 inch router bits? I would want them to be just slightly oversized.

13 mm for 1/5 inch?

Thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI SB

1/4" is not a big deal but when it comes to the 1/2" size well most don't have the right drill bit size,,, that's to say most have up to 1/2" in the drill bit set..or they jump to the 9/16" size.

This is what I do to get around the error...I find some plastic tubing that is 9/16 to 5/8" OD and has a 1/2" ID size..
Then drill the holes out with the Forstner drill bits to get that flat bottom in the hole.
I also do this for the 1/4" ones also this will help with the humidly that will nail the router bits.....

==========



S Bolton said:


> Does anyone know what metric drill bit size to use to drill holes for 1/4 and 1/2 inch router bits? I would want them to be just slightly oversized.
> 
> 13 mm for 1/5 inch?
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Steve, I've just been busy with a vernier and the best I can do is:

For 1/4"..............6.5mm = 0.255"
.7.00mm=0.27"

For 1/2"..............13mm =0.51"

All three metric drills are "standard" sizes


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

What size drill bit do you use if you want the 1/2" hole to be just a bit oversize ?
say by .010 to .015 

=======


harrysin said:


> Hi Steve, I've just been busy with a vernier and the best I can do is:
> 
> For 1/4"..............6.5mm = 0.255"
> .7.00mm=0.27"
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj. a 13mm drill which I measured last night was 0.51" which is 0.01 or 10thou. bigger than 1/2"


----------

